

Dear Muslims, Christians, Hindus, and Jews - ojbyrne
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/human_nature/2012/09/mohammed_movie_embassy_attacks_don_t_let_internet_videos_drive_you_to_violence_.html

======
Zenst
Given religion has had a history of insulting non-religious people I can't
help feel that some double-standards are in play.

That said picking on anybody who has any form of mental handicap is just wrong
and in that I can understand why they are upset and some are unable to rise
above it.

Idiots be they religious or non religious are still idiots and sadly that is
nothing new and that is what we are seing, being upset is one thing,
overreacting is something else and when you take away the religious aspects
you are just left with a bunch of idiots making films to offend another bunch
of idiots who overreact and justify violence.

Religious people need to accept that not everybody reads from the same page as
much as non-religious people have to respect that not everybody reads the same
page, anything else is just wrong.

